# Aladdin: Neuer Trailer zum Live-Action-Film veröffentlicht



## Icetii (12. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aladdin: Neuer Trailer zum Live-Action-Film veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Neuer Trailer zum Live-Action-Film veröffentlicht*


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2019)

Live-Action-Film?!


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Lol, hier wäre es dann Realfilm. 
Wie kann man nur bei zwei Meldungen zu Filmen zwei Mal mit der Art des Films voll daneben liegen? 

Live Action heißt hauptsächlich reale Schauspieler in gezeichneten Hintergründen wie Mary Poppins oder Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Cobar (12. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Live-Action-Film?!


Passt doch. Ich finde, es sieht schon irgendwie so aus wie im Schultheater nebenan während der Vorführung aufgenommen.


----------



## Gemar (12. März 2019)

Ich zitiere mal nen Spruch aus dem Film-Trailer: "Echt jetzt?" :/

Gute Sprüche, Ideen oder Synchro scheinen bei solchen Produktionen wohl nicht mehr existent.
Da baut Disney nur noch auf den Namen. Das Drehbuch scheint leider mehr schlecht als Recht kopiert worden zu sein und die Besetzung wirkt fast schon willkürlich gewählt. Und die Synchro möchte ich erst gar nicht ansprechen.

Ich frage mich, ob das wirklich erfolgreich wird oder ob die Neugier dann doch noch für gute Zahlen sorgt. Schönreden kann man sich ja viel heutzutage, aber das wurde mit diesem Trailer auch nicht besser. Zurück bleiben weitere Fragezeichen.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Das Drehbuch scheint leider mehr schlecht als Recht kopiert worden zu sein


Das Drehbuch sollte wie bei den anderen Neuverfilmungen als Realfilm bzw. im Fall König der Löwen als CGI-Film das von den Originalen sein, was ich bisher gesehen habe waren jedenfalls ziemlich exakte 1:1 Kopien der Zeichentrick-Klassiker.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. März 2019)

Sieht deutlich besser aus als die bisherigen Trailer. Auch Will Smith gefällt mir hier ganz gut. 
Aber da das ganze weiterhin eine 1:1 Kopie zu sein scheint, seh ich trotzdem immer noch keinen Mehrwert darin mir ein Kinoticket zu kaufen


----------



## ICamus (12. März 2019)

Gehts nur mir so, oder ist das von der Farbgebung etwas seltsam?


----------



## Gemar (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Drehbuch sollte wie bei den anderen Neuverfilmungen als Realfilm bzw. im Fall König der Löwen als CGI-Film das von den Originalen sein, was ich bisher gesehen habe waren jedenfalls ziemlich exakte 1:1 Kopien der Zeichentrick-Klassiker.



Das Drehbuch eines Trickfilms ist oder sollte sicher nicht eine 1:1 Kopie eines Realfilms sein. 
Du meinst sicher die Geschichte/Story und selbst diese kann wohl in kleinen Details angepasst sein.

Es gibt ja schon Anpassungen, die eben (leider) mehr die heutige Zeit widerspiegeln.
Kleines Beispiel? Die Szene mit dem Ausruf "Echt jetzt?", im englischen "Really?".
Oder dieser riesige Vogel im Trailer, wo genau kommt der im Original vor?
Weiter gehts mit dem Cast, Dschafar z.B. kommt nicht gerade als glaubwürdiger Dschafar aus dem Trickfilm rüber, sondern eher wie einer aus dem Cast einer alten Boygroup.
Oder Dschinni als Muskelprotz, u.s.w. Naja, ich denke eben, manche Änderungen wurden nicht besonders gut umgesetzt, bzw in unpassender Weise übertrieben.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Das Drehbuch eines Trickfilms ist oder sollte sicher nicht eine 1:1 Kopie eines Realfilms sein.
> Du meinst sicher die Geschichte/Story und selbst diese kann wohl in kleinen Details angepasst sein.



Hast du mal eines der anderen Remakes gesehen? Das sind absolut exakte Kopien, die sind praktisch Szene für Szene nachgefilmt als Realfilm.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. März 2019)

Fand den (englischen) Trailer ganz gut, auf jeden Fall besser als die davor.  Beim Witz mit dem heraufbeschwörten Prinzen ("Y'all seen my castle?") musste ich lachen


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2019)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an Will Smith, dass das alles so mäßig wirkt? Ich meine...der Kerl hat in den letzten Jahren an Filmen mitgewirkt, die gerademal mittelmäßig waren und keinesfalls gut. Vielleicht ist es ja irgendein Fluch.


----------



## Phone (12. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch an Will Smith, dass das alles so mäßig wirkt? Ich meine...der Kerl hat in den letzten Jahren an Filmen mitgewirkt, die gerademal mittelmäßig waren und keinesfalls gut. Vielleicht ist es ja irgendein Fluch.



Es waren ein paar gute mit Willy aber die waren alle ohne Action oder Weltraum xD


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Es waren ein paar gute mit Willy aber die waren alle ohne Action oder Weltraum xD


Auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich den dritten Aladdin-Trailer jetzt nicht sooo schlecht finde. 



Gemar schrieb:


> Oder Dschinni als Muskelprotz, u.s.w. Naja, ich denke eben, manche Änderungen wurden nicht besonders gut umgesetzt, bzw in unpassender Weise übertrieben.


Dschinni war im Zeichentrickfilm nun aber auch dicker großer Klotz, sondern auch mit breiten Armen, breitem Brustkorb und flachen Bauch bestückt. ^^


----------



## Raghammer (13. März 2019)

Ach lasst sie jammern. Bei Captain Marvel war es Feminismus und hier sind es muskelbepackte Dschinnies ^^


----------



## Gemar (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hast du mal eines der anderen Remakes gesehen? Das sind absolut exakte Kopien, die sind praktisch Szene für Szene nachgefilmt als Realfilm.



Da fällt mir nur "Die Schöne und das Biest" ein. Habe ich nicht gesehen, sieht im Trailer aber sehr passend aus.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lol, hier wäre es dann Realfilm.
> Wie kann man nur bei zwei Meldungen zu Filmen zwei Mal mit der Art des Films voll daneben liegen?
> 
> Live Action heißt hauptsächlich reale Schauspieler in gezeichneten Hintergründen wie Mary Poppins oder Roger Rabbit.



Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee? 

Übersetzt bedeutet Live-Action nichts anderes als Realfilm.

Siehe auch hier: 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_action
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realfilm

Insofern kann man sich natürlich streiten, ob man bei ca. 50% CGI am Bildschirm noch von Live-Action sprechen kann. Aber mit realen Schauspielern auf CGI-/ gezeichnetem Hintergrund hat das nix zu tun.


----------

